
Show HN: Skyspace.live - A Virtual co-working space: - wakahiu
I made a virtual co-working space.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;skyspace.live<p>It&#x27;s organized in terms of &quot;Spaces&quot; which have &quot;Rooms&quot;.<p>I&#x27;d love to get your feedback on the web-app. Particularly,  apply AirBnBs 11 out of 10 scale. What are your 8,9s and 10s?<p>For reference here&#x27;s AirBnB&#x27;s scale from Reid Hoffman&#x27;s podcast on Masters of Scale.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mastersofscale.com&#x2F;brian-chesky-handcrafted&#x2F;
======
wakahiu
As an example 10 and 11 on this scale are:

CHESKY: So what would a ten-star checkin be? A ten-star checkin would be the
Beatles checkin in 1964. I’d get off the plane and there’d be 5,000 high-
school kids cheering my name with cards welcoming me to the country. I’d get
to the front yard of your house and there’d be a press conference for me, and
it would be just a mindfuck experience. So what would 11-star experience be? I
would show up at the airport and you’d be there with Elon Musk and you’re
saying, “You’re going to space.”

